# Small town Lapeer car show.



## alleyyooper (Jun 18, 2018)

Lapeer is a small town at the base of Michigan's thumb. It fell to both the shopping malls in Pontiac & Flint. A short drive down M 24 to Pontiac for one mall and I 69 to the one in Flint. the down town area of Lapeer has went the way of all other small towns with specialty shops. It how ever has redefined it's self with strip malls and a home depot and Walmart even.

Monday evening this week was advertised on both radio and TV as battle of the food trucks who setup in the parking lot between down town and the little league ball field.

There was a huge influx of older cars and trucks this week also. Many have been to other small town evening car cruises how ever.
Lapeer is Monday night, Otisville, where we will go tonight and Holly is Wednesday evening, There is a cruise in Imlay city on Thursday but not down town it is at the TSC store, Friday night is Down town Davison.

These 3 street rods came from Port Huron. They walked around to hand out flyers to Port Huron's Main Street Memory's all day car show July 28th. The president of the Port Huron club was amazed to see we have their car ID sheet displayed on our easel.






































































































 Al


----------

